# Pips R34 GTR



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Went out with Pip Arnold today, he wanted me to post pics up as he's just had his wheels done, so here we go:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's Jeremy Clarkson spotted!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Ha ha now you have said that:clap:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice wheels by the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Gorgous mate:clap:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

is that Jeremy?


nice car! never really liked red but that makes me rethink it.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Are those custom LMGT4 three pieces? Looks verrrrrryyy similar...


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> That's Jeremy Clarkson spotted!


Was gonna said that! That GT-R surely is good looking.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely looking 34.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Always look in ice in red ,probably because not that many 34's around in that colour .Nice car .


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> That's Jeremy Clarkson spotted!


exactly what i thought when seen the photo


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking 34, it looks superb with the black wheels:smokin: 


Terje.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow,never thought red would look so good.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

No that's not Jeremy, my hair hasn't got a hole in it.

The wheels are LM GT3 refurbished black my 'The Wheel Specialist' in Titchfield who I can thorougly reccommend.

Thanks for posting Jason

Pip


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow Nice car  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

No worries Pip:wavey:


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice, how many inches is that lowered from stock ride height?


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Im on the fence about red gtrs, this one looks good though, maybe white wheels would be nicer? Just my opinion though!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

nice car jeremy, looking good. that front plate is mega large tho, you gotta do something about it.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

is that cammy's old car?


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

No this is not Cammy's old car, this is a UK Spec 2001 with only16K on the clock, I will be selling it at the end of the summer (what summer) so keep your eyes peeled if you would like to own one of the nicest R34's in the UK (in my opinion) & Rising Sun's opinion.
The reason for the sale I have an R35 promised for April 2009.
Be sad to see it go as I love the car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Would like to see that red 34 next to a red 35.


----------

